# Remote scans in Edinburgh - help??



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction?
I'm doing a cycle with the Lister clinic in London (where i live normally) but very sadly my dad (in Edinburgh) has been diagnosed with aggressive cancer and so i'm going to need to be at home (Edinburgh) as much as possible over the next few weeks.
Does anyone know if there is a clinic in Edinburgh who would do scans and blood tests for me as a remote patient (sending the results back down to the Lister)?  The lister mentioned GCRM in Glasgow but if i can find somewhere in Edi that would be easier.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Susie,
Not sure if this helps but GCRM are a fantastic clinic & they have a satalite clinic in Edinburgh-might be worth a try calling them?

Hope you find somewhere.


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for this and for the PMs.
Phoned GCRM and they were v helpful - got appointments booked for all my scan dates in Edinburgh, first thing in the morning so they have time to get the results to the Lister - perfect.  Have to pay up front, but can cancel with 48hrs notice if it turns out i'm going to be back in London.


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi susie,
Sorry to hear your news.
I'm with GCRM and having all my scans and bloods done in Edinburgh. They'll look after you x


----------

